

Razor and LXDE-Qt Desktop Projects To Merge - onosendai
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQxNjA

======
mpyne
Representatives from both attended the KDE Akademy conference this year, a
colloboration which by all accounts was a success for all involved. I wish I
could have been there myself.

------
Ziomislaw
REWRITE ALL THE THINGS!

sigh, another sucesfull OS project and somebody had to get bored.

